# .png->.icn



## dofre b (13 Novembre 2007)

voila, je voudrait convertir des icones .png en .icn, car mon probleme est: l'icone de skype ne "tien pas", j'ai changer l'icone de skype dans la fenetre d'info avec pomme c-pomme v, l'icone est là mais dés que je suis connecter l'icone original bleu réaparait. donc j'ai afficher le contenu du paquet  -> resource et j'ai changer l'icone mais voila mon icone est en .png et non en .icn comme l'original donc maintenant quand je me connecte avec skype l'icone disparait.   .....je recherche une façon de convertir le .png en .icn SVP.....
meci de vos reponses.:love:


----------



## dofre b (13 Novembre 2007)

bon!!!! ca ne doit pas etre possible.......mais si j'suis sur que c'est possible please help me !!!!:mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2007)

Graphic converter mais pas gratuit, pas contre il a un mode démo limité dans le temps il me semble


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Perso pour modifier les icônes .png que je télécharges pour qu'elles soient utilisables, je passe par Pic2lcon ou CocothumbX. 
J'espère que c'est ce que tu cherches


----------



## dofre b (13 Novembre 2007)

merci pour vos reponses   cocothumx marche tres bien pour convertir en .icns, mais voila! j'ai l'impression qu'il reduit les image, pourtant elle reste en 128*128     alors je chercherait demain ....


----------



## thekingdolphin (18 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour tu peux convertir des icones .png en .icns avec l'utilitaire  Icon composer.app que tu trouveras dans ton dossier developper/applications/utilities


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Et avec img2icns ?


----------



## dofre b (18 Novembre 2007)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> Bonjour tu peux convertir des icones .png en .icns avec l'utilitaire  Icon composer.app que tu trouveras dans ton dossier developper/applications/utilities



j'ai pas trouver !!!! c'est dans mon dossier utilitaire???


----------



## Boris (28 Novembre 2007)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> Bonjour tu peux convertir des icones .png en .icns avec l'utilitaire  Icon composer.app que tu trouveras dans ton dossier developper/applications/utilities





dofre b a dit:


> j'ai pas trouver !!!! c'est dans mon dossier utilitaire???



J'arrive sûrement après la bataille mais je pense que l'utilitaire Icon composer se trouve sur le DVD d'installation de Tiger ou de Léopard


----------



## dofre b (28 Novembre 2007)

pour l'instand img2inc marche tres bien mais je vais quand meme aller voir sur le dvd..; merci.


----------

